

Show HN: Saent – A small button to block out distractions and be more productive - alainchabat
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/saent-be-less-distracted#/story

======
slevin28
Hey HN. Here's a little more background on the science behind Saent:
[https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-procrastination-
equ...](https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-procrastination-
equation/201507/living-in-the-candy-store)

Happy to answer any questions!

